# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Угон Icq

## Evangard

Автор: Evangard


Тырим аськи

Раскрываю один из способов угона icq uin

Для этого вам потребеются две программы
1 *брут*
2 *генератор*

Метод довольно таки старый но по прежнему работает, проверено, хоть я и не занимаюсь аськами.
Поехали:
Первая программа  - это Брут
Вторая генератор уинов.
Скачали программы и поступаем следующим образом:
Создаем у себя на винте папку условно назовем ее "icqhack" в нее кидаем генератор и брутфорс. Так. Теперь создаем четыре текстовых документа. Один для проксей (так и называем его "proxy") второй для подошедших  паролей, назовем его например "good" туда будут лететь набрученые вами аськи. И третий документ в котором будут генерированные уины (с которого будет реализовываться сканирование) условно назовем его "uinfuck" Четвертый текстовик - назовем его "bad", туда будут сливаться не правильные пароли. И для желающих можно создать еще один документ с паролями (я так делаю всегда) Делаем текстовик, называем его pass и кидаем туда буквально три пароля. И увеличиваем свои шансы в трое, но этим мы уменьшаем диапазон уинов, которые мы должны просканить, но это не важно.
Запускаем сначала генератор уинов, вверху вы увидите диапазон генерации /дефолтовый/ можете его настроить сами. Например мне нужны были 6 знаки с началом 7, по этому я ввел 777777 и 799999
Нажал генерацию и сгенерировал текстовый файл /в низу генератора вы увидите сообщение о просьбе подождать, по окончании генерации вам сообщат/ под названием uinfuck.txt

Если вы захотите проверить диапазон только по одному паролю, то в окне, где написано “password” по умолчанию введите любой пароль.
Если хотите использовать словарь, то скачайте словарь для брутуса, надеюсь все знают где их можно взять, если нет, то ищите  *тут* он точно есть.
Не забудьте только указать, что вы будете пользоваться словарем 

Если вам нужно проверить несколько uin и вы работаете целенаправленно под определенные номера, то в правой стороне генератора вы увидите uin и password, вбиваете номера и загружаете словарь или словари, только учтите, загрузка будет долгой, словарь то большой и соответственно генерация тоже.
Итак, сгенерировали /создали uinfuck.txt)
Запускаем Брут и идем в настройки:
В окне Sourse uin; pass указываем сгенерированный файл uinfuck.txt.txt
В окне Dump incorrect указываем файл bad
В окне Dump correct указываем файл good
В окне Threads ставим поток 100
В окне Proxies list указываем файл proxy в который мы заблаговременно закинули список проксей. Где взять прокси? Спросите вы, ну милые мои, потрудитесь хоть чуть чуть то, найдите, в сети их море, посмотрите в разделе, где то да валяются.
Ну вроде все, жмем ок. И нажимаем start, но будьте готовы к тому, что чем больше у вас сгенерированный список /у меня в диапазоне от 777777 до 799999 и на 100 паролей (всего то 100), для запуска потребовалось 15 мин./ тем больше времени уйдет только на запуск программы. Потом пойдут долгие минуты ожидания и огромный трафик, в целом где-то на проверку 10 значений uin тратится 1-2 мб. И это очень долго, если на модеме, на широком канале будет побыстрее.

Все…………..

Данная статья написана только в целях ознакомления, я не несу ни какой ответственности за те последствия, которые будут в случае применения этих знаний.

Удачи.
С уважением Evangard.

----------


## DEL

при закачке вышеуказанных прог NOD32 находит вирус 
Win32/RiskWare.PSWTool.IPDBrute application

----------


## Evangard

Ах да, совсем забыл. Но это же понятно, что брут использует "враждебный алгоритм" и nod32 его херит. Для того, чтобы пользоваться без проблем любым брутом, и вообще любой хак-прогой, необходимо вырубать антивирь. В частности для NOD32 так же необходимо вырубить его в службах: Панель управления - администрирование - службы

----------


## overwriter

>Чтобы пользоваться любой хак-прогой надо вырубать антивирь.. 
Звучит как будто ты пытаешься.. распространять через хакерские тулзы вири.. :)

----------


## Botanig

Дело было, я тоже этим занимался=))) Ой как давно это было...

----------


## sindri

а есть ли реальный способ наоборот избежать взлома своей аськиИ

----------


## Botanig

надежный пассворд

----------


## KARABASS

Ну как Провериная система? через эту комбинацыю ломается?

----------


## amarhgil

ктобы мою аську вернул...а то сегодня стырили...и кому нужен кривой 9-ти знак ,кроме меня...

----------


## zoran

> а есть ли реальный способ наоборот избежать взлома своей аськиИ



Рабочий первичный почтовый ящик .

----------


## Botsman

> ктобы мою аську вернул...а то сегодня стырили...и кому нужен кривой 9-ти знак ,кроме меня...


Те же яйца...
Возьмётся кто забрать мой кривой 9-ти значный номер обратно?
Его предлогают продать за 500 рэ, но принцып есть принцып...

----------


## Cygnus

поверьте мне на слово ... лучше написать целую прогу которая будет тырить пасворды , чем использовать эти проги .. от них толку то мало :)
на своем опыте знаю.
Как то стырили асю .. красивая ася была так я сделал так что бы никто ее не смог врубить включая меня ... 
самый покайфу способ это искать дыры в учетке ... и через них делать дело .. :)

----------


## Steel Rat

> Рабочий первичный почтовый ящик .


это ещё одна уязвимость. Так будут брутфорсить тока UIN а с мылом могут угнать ещё и его... так что х.з. неплохо помогает пасс из цифр и РУССКИХ букв, брут их не хавает ;)

----------


## Steel Rat

> ... красивая ася была так я сделал так что бы никто ее не смог врубить включая меня ... 
> самый покайфу способ это искать дыры в учетке ... и через них делать дело .. :)


пожалуйста поподробнее, если можно...
как ты сделал так чтобы её нельзя было включить?
и про какую УЧЁТКУ речь? и какое дело через неё делать?

----------


## sanitarium

> поверьте мне на слово ... лучше написать целую прогу которая будет тырить пасворды , чем использовать эти проги .. от них толку то мало :)
> на своем опыте знаю.
> Как то стырили асю .. красивая ася была так я сделал так что бы никто ее не смог врубить включая меня ... 
> самый покайфу способ это искать дыры в учетке ... и через них делать дело .. :)


не верю на слово 
писать прогу тырющую пароли основываясь на чём ?
подробнее хоть словами (не кодом, хотя код приветствуется)
дыры в учётке ?! например? сколько дыр в учётке ICQ ? если знать хоть одну можно украсть ЛЮБОЙ номер (база данных одна)... а не искать "дыры" для каждой учётки пооддельности...это помоему бред 
хотя может я не прав ? :)

----------


## Groov-Jet

Аську очень тяжело увести если пароль вида: NjfhsuY2KKd24z, и установлен антивирус с постояно обновляемыми базами.

----------


## CyberShadow

Против направленной атаки не поможет ни один антивирус, только прямые руки :) хороший блэкхэт запросто сделает падлу которую ни один антивирус не ловит.

----------


## Krogot

> Рабочий первичный почтовый ящик .


И иногда проверять на наличие разных SPY'ев и KEY'Snifferof

----------


## b2error_cl

> при закачке вышеуказанных прог NOD32 находит вирус 
> Win32/RiskWare.PSWTool.IPDBrute application


Ага, та же ерунда

----------


## SMARTER

А на кой чорт вам нужно угонять чужие аси?:confused:  :eek:   :mad: :mad:

----------


## Krogot

> А на кой чорт вам нужно угонять чужие аси?:confused:  :eek:   :mad: :mad:


ХЫЫЫЫ +1 ))))))))))) риторический вопрос....все это з-за длинны))))))))))

----------


## SMARTER

> все это з-за длинны))))))))))


И в чём фишка?:cool:

----------


## Krogot

> И в чём фишка?:cool:


Нууу чем короче номер ICQ тем круче наверно....я хз....или для того чтоб пасмареть кто у кого в контактах как называецо....мну сложно представить((((

----------


## jonni77165

Мужики помогите

----------


## Shot

Скачай утилитку passview. С аськой на компе точно поможет. ;)

----------


## jonni77165

Спасибо

----------


## AHAPХuCT

Благодарить надо кнопочкой «Спасибо».

----------


## Blikk

ссылки не работают :(

----------


## Krogot

> ссылки не работают :(


эээ что конкретно нада И? я могу выложить если нада....но опят же ненадолго....

----------


## IMPERIAL

Насколько мне известно, сам брут весит килобайты, генератор хз скока, но не думаю что огромного размера. Заархивируй в ZIP архив (рар не поддерживается пока) Прикрепи в атаче к сообщению и все, он тут будет вечно лежать, пока либо форум не умрет или пока ты атач сам не удалишь.

----------


## Count_Zero

Одного не пойму зачем запускать брут на своей машине можно ведь это все и через "дидека" пустить. пару раз так эксперементировал добился кой каких результатов))
89278993;xzx11xc
89578915;ag1hh
))) кто успеет забирайте

----------


## alexsandrinia

а где найти программы брут и генератор?
ссылки нерабочие

----------

